# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  The Blaze: Ron Pauls interview of Julian Assange will put you to sleep

## green73

This is such bull$#@!. I watched the 3-part interview and thought it was riveting stuff.  These asshats show their true colors yet again. 




> *This image is all you need to know about Ron Pauls interview with Julian Assange*
> 
> Did you know former Rep. Ron Paul, who in August launched his own online TV show, recently interviewed WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange?
> 
> Heres how it went:
> 
> 
> 
> Asleep yet?
> ...


theblaze.com/blog/2013/09/05/this-image-is-all-you-need-to-know-about-ron-pauls-interview-with-julian-assange/

----------


## ClydeCoulter

And that's why you have to put lots of cool graphics and keep talking whether you have anything of use to say or not, and have several panelists making background noises like "amen", "yeah, brother" and the like to keep the mundanes awake and in tune with your garbage. /sarc

----------


## green73

> And that's why you have to put lots of cool graphics and keep talking whether you have anything of use to say or not, and have several panelists making background noises like "amen", "yeah, brother" and the like to keep the mundanes awake and in tune with your garbage. /sarc


I bet you anything this shameless little twerp never even watched it.

----------


## Tod

He's just trying to undermine his competition.  It is all about the money, and he is afraid of viewers switching to RPC from his channel.

----------


## mosquitobite

Oh wait...

Isn't the Blaze Glenn Beck's?  

I thought he was our friend now < /sarcasm>

----------


## JK/SEA

> Oh wait...
> 
> Isn't the Blaze Glenn Beck's?  
> 
> I thought he was our friend now < /sarcasm>



yeah, its nice that Glenn Beck is onboard with the Liberty terrorists...

$#@! the Blaze, Beck and the horse he rode in on.

----------


## green73

Wikileaks has posted the interview. You can judge for yourself if you are too poor to subscribe. 

http://libertycrier.com/ron-paul-jul...nge-interview/

----------


## kathy88

> Oh wait...
> 
> Isn't the Blaze Glenn Beck's?  
> 
> I thought he was our friend now < /sarcasm>


As long as he keeps promoting Rand he can mock Ron all he wants. Right, apologists?

----------


## AuH20

Take it up with Eddie Scarry, the author of the article. They have promoted Ron positively in the past with other entries (look at the recent MSNBC confrontation entry). 
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...ersation-goes/

----------


## AuH20

> I bet you anything this shameless little twerp never even watched it.


Low level columinists are paid to generate content and this young un thinks Ron is a target of opportunity. There isn't anything sinister at work.

----------


## green73

> Low lowel columinists are paid to generate content and this young un thinks Ron is a target of opportunity. There isn't anything sinister at work.


Gimme a $#@!ing break.

----------


## AuH20

> Gimme a $#@!ing break.


You don't read the site. It's part enquirer, part Drudge and part Breitbart. _"Oh knoes, he's out to get Ron Paul and it came from the top."_ I wish it was that simple. You have a snarky kid ripping on an elderly Ron Paul for cheap comedy points. That's what that entry was about.

----------


## green73

> You don't read the site. It's part enquirer, part Drudge and part Breitbart. _"Oh knoes, he's out to get Ron Paul and it came from the top."_ I wish it was that simple. You have a snarky kid ripping on an elderly Ron Paul. That's what that entry was about.


Gimme a $#@!ing break.

----------


## AuH20

> Gimme a $#@!ing break.


Step outside the Ron Paul temple for once in your life. The air is clean and refreshing.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Gimme a $#@!ing break.

----------


## green73

> Step outside the Ron Paul temple for once in your life. The air is clean and refreshing.


ROFL

You're a gem.

----------


## green73

PierzStyx, don't use Google's image location, go to the actual image.

----------


## brushfire

LOL - glenn beck

I suppose such things are of little interest to him.  As libertarians go (even those who self proclaim) - this guy is all hat and no cattle.

----------


## AuH20

> ROFL
> 
> You're a gem.


I tell it like it is. This was a three sentence rush job to rip into Ron Paul by a neophyte blogger. Hardly a conspiracy.

----------


## Cap

It's $#@!ing amazing how these Beck apologists contort and skew and prevaricate. Just $#@!ing amazing.

----------


## green73

> I tell it like it is. This was a three sentence rush job to rip into Ron Paul. Hardly a conspiracy.


That it's allowed shows where they stand.

----------


## green73

> It's $#@!ing amazing how these Beck apologists contort and skew and prevaricate. Just $#@!ing amazing.


Well, they are our most brilliant forum members.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Step outside the Ron Paul temple for once in your life. The air is clean and refreshing.


ahem...for myself, i actually entered the RON PAUL TEMPLE to escape the stink. You want to be outside to eat the $#@! thats waiting for you.


Interesting.

----------


## AuH20

> That it's allowed shows where they stand.


ROFL I'm sure that's the case. There is rapid fire content on that site that ranges from strange monkey sex to Newt Gingrich's personal hygeine habits. But he implied that Ron Paul is boring????? How dare he? This is what you're angry about? Seriously. Meahwhile, the other woman (Becket Adams) complimented Paul in her piece. So what is it? The editor is bipolar?

----------


## AuH20

> It's $#@!ing amazing how these Beck apologists contort and skew and prevaricate. Just $#@!ing amazing.


It's provocate.

----------


## JK/SEA

> ROFL I'm sure that's the case. There is rapid fire content on that site that ranges from strange monkey sex to Newt Gingrich's personal hygeine habits. But he implied that Ron Paul is boring????? How dare he? This is what you're angry about? Seriously. Meahwhile, the other woman complimented Paul in her piece. So what is it?



This bears repeating.

Glenn Beck is out to eat your soul.

Have fun.

oh, and $#@! Beck.

hth.

----------


## AuH20

> ahem...for myself, i actually entered the RON PAUL TEMPLE to escape the stink. You want to be outside to eat the $#@! thats waiting for you.
> 
> 
> Interesting.


I don't worship men. Sorry bub. Respect and admire. But never worship.

----------


## Origanalist

I guess there wasn't enough drama  for Glenda.

----------


## kathy88

I can't wait til it's closer to election time and Becks attacks start on Rand in favor of Cruz. Crow is great marinated in a nice white wine vinaigrette.

----------


## green73

> ROFL I'm sure that's the case. There is rapid fire content on that site that ranges from strange monkey sex to Newt Gingrich's personal hygeine habits. But he implied that Ron Paul is boring????? How dare he? This is what you're angry about? Seriously. Meahwhile, the other woman complimented Paul in her piece. So what is it?


You're just too stupid to get it. They're not only $#@!ting on Paul but Assange as well (who gave a libertarian an exclusive hour-long interview). Wtf does that say about them?

----------


## AuH20

> This bears repeating.
> 
> Glenn Beck is out to eat your soul.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> oh, and $#@! Beck.
> 
> hth.


Blah blah blah. Glenn Beck is out to get me and control my innermost thoughts. He may even force me to deviate from my lunch plans.

----------


## AuH20

> You're just too stupid to get it. They're not only $#@!ting on Paul but Assange as well (who gave a libertarian an exclusive hour-long interview). Wtf does that say about them?


It says lot about a kid paid to generate content when there is none. Have you ever worked at an internet magazine? Did that entry sound well-generated or cogent? He watched Ron's segment and decided to make a sarcastic "Ron Paul is boring" entry. Another peg down in terms of content.

----------


## donnay

I thought that was a great interview.  I admire Julian Assange and his organization.  Julian is right, I am one of the people who hate to be lied to and it is people like Glenn Beck that is part of the problem.

This interview probably went over Glenn Beck's head--he has the attention span of a gnat.  Besides he is not interested in truth, he is only interested in snippets of the truth, so he can twist the truth, to lure people into his camp.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I don't worship men. Sorry bub. Respect and admire. But never worship.



c'mon....really?....


thats the best you got?


you must be Glenn Beck. I don't think Becks own wife would be as 'protective'..

----------


## JK/SEA

> Blah blah blah. Glenn Beck is out to get me and control my innermost thoughts. He may even force me to deviate from my lunch plans.


from where i sit, it appears its working on you.

funny how you chastise Ron Paul supporters for calling Beck out, and then you chastise Ron Paul at the same time you kiss Becks feet....

got it.

----------


## green73

> It says lot about a kid paid to generate content when there is none. Have you ever worked at an internet magazine? Did that entry sound well-generated or cogent? He watched Ron's segment and decided to make a sarcastic "Ron Paul is boring" entry.


So there's no editorial control. "Kids" are paid to say whatever, $#@! on whomever, and send it out on Google News as long as it gets click.  I think Cap said it best.




> It's $#@!ing amazing how these Beck apologists contort and skew and prevaricate. Just $#@!ing amazing.

----------


## kathy88

> It says lot about a kid paid to generate content when there is none. Have you ever worked at an internet magazine? Did that entry sound well-generated or cogent? He watched Ron's segment and decided to make a sarcastic "Ron Paul is boring" entry.


Personal acquaintance of him? First hand knowledge? Or yet another effort to shove Beck and The Blaze down our throats?

----------


## green73

LOL, The Blaze's Mission Statement:




> OUR MISSION
> 
> We believe Americans seek information, truth, and empowerment.
> 
> We believe Americans want to put principles above politics.
> 
> We believe that America was built on hard work, and that capitalism has lifted more people out of squalor, sickness, and slavery than any other system.
> 
> As a company we strive to do as Jefferson said:  Question with boldness, hold to the truth, and speak without fear.
> ...

----------


## AuH20

> c'mon....really?....
> 
> 
> thats the best you got?
> 
> 
> you must be Glenn Beck. I don't think Becks own wife would be as 'protective'..


Uh no. I live in the real world. I have my own differences  with Glenn Beck, but I haven't concocted some fantastical conspiracy that he's out to take over the world as if free will is automatically suspended when he broadcasts.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Uh no. I live in the real world. I have my own differences  with Glenn Beck, but I haven't concocted some fantastical conspiracy that he's out to take over the world as if free will is automatically suspended when he broadcasts.


so you deny that media brainwashing is a myth then..

you never took the red pill did you?


thats ok...its good to have a designated sheep at the wheel of public apathy.

----------


## AuH20

> Personal acquaintance of him? First hand knowledge? Or yet another effort to shove Beck and The Blaze down our throats?


None of the above. You can do what you like. You can reside in the Ron Paul temple and watch the world pass by. I've never seen more thinned skin, almost paranoid people in my life. We get it. You don't like or trust Glenn Beck. That's completely acceptable. But let's stop with the riduculous insinuations that he's taking over minds. That's utter tripe. Grow up.

----------


## kathy88

> None of the above. You can do what you like. You can reside in the Ron Paul temple and watch the world pass by. I've never seen more thinned skin, almost paranoid people in my life. We get it. You don't like or trust Glenn Beck. That's completely acceptable. But let's stop with the riduculous insinuations that he's taking over minds. That's utter tripe. Grow up.


Please point me to where I said anything resembling the utter bull$#@! you just typed. If you think there aren't people who will vote for someone just because Beck endorses them you're $#@!ing crazier than Beck says Ron is.

----------


## JK/SEA

> None of the above. You can do what you like. You can reside in the Ron Paul temple and watch the world pass by. I've never seen more thinned skin, almost paranoid people in my life. We get it. You don't like or trust Glenn Beck. That's completely acceptable. But let's stop with the riduculous insinuations that he's taking over minds. That's utter tripe. Grow up.


he took over your mind, and other Beck worshipers in here.

thats cool. But expect blowback for promoting this snake on Medusas head.

----------


## Origanalist

> None of the above. You can do what you like. You can reside in the Ron Paul temple and watch the world pass by. I've never seen more thinned skin, almost paranoid people in my life. We get it. You don't like or trust Glenn Beck. That's completely acceptable. But let's stop with the riduculous insinuations that he's taking over minds. That's utter tripe. Grow up.


Who is this "we" that you speak of?

----------


## AuH20

> Please point me to where I said anything resembling the utter bull$#@! you just typed. If you think there aren't people who will vote for someone just because Beck endorses them you're $#@!ing crazier than Beck says Ron is.


Yes, but they are few and far between. Do you think human beings will completely abandon the knowledge gained via life experiences to vote for someone that a talk host recommends? It's not that simple.

----------


## green73

> None of the above. You can do what you like. You can reside in the Ron Paul temple and watch the world pass by. I've never seen more thinned skin, almost paranoid people in my life. We get it. You don't like or trust Glenn Beck. That's completely acceptable. But let's stop with the riduculous insinuations that he's taking over minds. That's utter tripe. Grow up.


Who has said that he's out to take over the world? People here just think he's a snake. History is rife with examples. 

You sir, are despicable in the way you employ shallow, dishonest devices in your debates.

----------


## AuH20

> he took over your mind, and other Beck worshipers in here.
> 
> thats cool. But expect blowback for promoting this snake on Medusas head.


I have no 'allegiance' to Glenn Beck. He's too docile for my tastes and sometimes injects too much religion into his platform. What I'm challenging is the ridiculous notion that he's coming to conquer minds. I openly laugh at that assertion as a strong willed individual.

----------


## kathy88

> Yes, but they are few and far between. Do you think human beings will completely abandon the knowledge gained via life experiences to vote for someone that a talk host recommends? It's not that simple.


You are giving credit to people who voted for John McCain. I personally know people who are too lazy to research themselves and vote for whoever their favorite talking head promotes. You are giving Americans too much credit here.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Yes, but they are few and far between. Do you think human beings will completely abandon the knowledge gained via life experiences to vote for someone that a talk host recommends? It's not that simple.



yes, and your posts are exhibit 'A'...

in just a few posts, you single-handidly chastised Ron Paul, the Ron Paul supporters in Liberty Forest, and at the same time elevated Glenn Beck to God status in your world.

good job.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I can't wait til it's closer to election time and Becks attacks start on Rand in favor of Cruz. Crow is great marinated in a nice white wine vinaigrette.


THIS.

----------


## brushfire

beck is a shill...


People are free to think what they want, but one should not take great personal offense when someone properly id's beck.  My personal observation has nothing to do with temples, cults, or offense to Dr Paul (at least not directly).  beck is shamelessly duplicitous in his support for liberty.  He has been for quite some time.  You dont need to take my word for it though...  One can see for themselves, if they're interested in the truth.

----------


## AuH20

> beck is a shill...
> 
> 
> People are free to think what they want, but one should not take great personal offense when someone properly id's beck.  My personal observation has nothing to do with temples, cults, or offense to Dr Paul (at least not directly).  beck is shamelessly duplicitous in his support for liberty.  He has been for quite some time.  You dont need to take my word for it though...  One can see for themselves, if they're interested in the truth.


Here is the problem with that theory. Why would two erudite and worldly individuals like Penn Jillette and Judge Napolitano closely associate with Beck if he is so "toxic" as you described? I personally don't know Beck's innermost motivations but I do trust the judgement of those two men, since their thought processes are far from conventional. They would certainly be onto such an obvious ruse, in your words? Correct? Unless they are part of the conspiracy as well? The pieces don't fit as neatly as some would state. 

 Like I said, I don't agree with him from time to time, but he's not Satan as many have wrongly ascribed him as. He's largely an entrepeneur who's on a zany mission from God in his words. I generally believe this confession, given his tumultuous history with substance abuse. This self-professed "holy" connection is very commonplace for former drug addicts who have hit rock-bottom.

----------


## donnay

> Here is the problem with that theory. Why would two erudite and worldly individuals like Penn Jillette and Judge Napolitano closely associate with Beck if he is so "toxic" as you described? I personally don't know Beck's innermost motivations but I do trust the judgement of those two men, since their thought processes are far from conventional. Like I said, I don't agree with him from time to time, but *he's not Satan* as many have wrongly ascribed him as. He's largely an entrepeneur who's on a zany mission from God in his words. I generally believe this confession, given his tumultuous history with substance abuse. This self-professed "holy" connection is very commonplace for former drug addicts who have hit rock-bottom.


Beck isn't Satan--he is one of his minions.   It's clear to me he definitely has chose that side.  Any God-fearing person would not conscientiously manipulate the truth as Beck has done.  It is clear, to me, he sold his soul.  So has Limbaugh and Hannity and O'Reilly.  They cannot sit day after day and not see the scripts they are handled are tainted with the blood of men, women and children on it.

----------


## brushfire

> Here is the problem with that theory. Why would two erudite and worldly individuals like Penn Jillette and Judge Napolitano closely associate with Beck if he is so "toxic" as you described? I personally don't know Beck's innermost motivations but I do trust the judgement of those two men, since their thought processes are far from conventional. They would certainly be onto such an obvious ruse, in your words? Correct? Unless they are part of the conspiracy as well? The pieces don't fit as neatly as some would state. 
> 
>  Like I said, I don't agree with him from time to time, but he's not Satan as many have wrongly ascribed him as. He's largely an entrepeneur who's on a zany mission from God in his words. I generally believe this confession, given his tumultuous history with substance abuse. This self-professed "holy" connection is very commonplace for former drug addicts who have hit rock-bottom.



Please consider the 2 individuals you used in your example.  Judge Nap and Penn are both very good libertarians (in my opinion).  They also happen to be some of the most friendly people on earth.  Really, they get along with almost everyone!  Charlie Rangel..?  Lawrence O’Donnell..?  Yes, Nap and Penn hang around these guys.  Good or bad, we cant always make our minds based on association - especially when there is enough quality information for us to draw our own conclusions.    For me, association is not really a qualifier.  Heck, just the other day there was a hit piece on Dr Paul because he was speaking at fatima - as though Dr Paul shares their views on all things, because he communicates with them.  Nap and Penn are good human beings for being civil and spreading the word of liberty.   They're probably doing more for glenn's audience than he ever could...

Look, I'm simply trying to point out that glenn beck is not always as he appears, and certainly not when it counts.  When the chips are down, we can count on beck to show his true colors.  He talks the talk, but when its time to move, he always sides with the establishment - I take that pretty personally.    If you'd like, I cant cite examples all day, but I'm not sure that will change your mind.  You seem to be more tolerant of that kind of behavior - that's ok, I'm not here to tell you how to think.  For what its worth, I've watched more beck than I care to admit - years in fact.  So my view on the man is not comprised of some opinion that someone else has of the man - good or bad.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Look, I'm simply trying to point out that glenn beck is not always as he appears, and certainly not when it counts.  When the chips are down, we can count on beck to show his true colors.  *He talks the talk, but when its time to move, he always sides with the establishment - I take that pretty personally.*    If you'd like, I cant cite examples all day, but I'm not sure that will change your mind.  You seem to be more tolerant of that kind of behavior - that's ok, I'm not here to tell you how to think.  For what its worth, I've watched more beck than I care to admit - years in fact.  So my view on the man is not comprised of some opinion that someone else has of the man - good or bad.


I feel the same.

I also feel there are more than just Beck that meet this criteria (Sarah Palin comes to mind).

----------


## jjdoyle

> As long as he keeps promoting Rand he can mock Ron all he wants. Right, apologists?


He'll promote Rand until time for a presidential election.......just like he "came around" to Ron Paul between 2008 and 2012, but couldn't support Ron in 2012.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Sounds more like jealousy that they didn't get an interview from Assange.

----------


## dannno

Competition.

----------


## erowe1

They might be right. How many different funny voices did Ron Paul use? Did his sidekicks make fun of him? Any fake laughter or tears?

Glenn Beck fans don't have the attention spans for stuff without clowns in it.

----------


## dannno

> This self-professed "holy" connection is very commonplace for former drug addicts who have hit rock-bottom.


Have you seen this series Orange is the New Black? It's great.. and there is a character like that to the extreme

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...tors-of-Weeds)

----------


## eduardo89

I fall asleep during any interview that doesn't involve a chalk board.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I fall asleep during any interview that doesn't involve a chalk board.


Interesting.

So the clown in front of the chalk board is just for good measure?

----------


## idiom

> As long as he keeps promoting Rand he can mock Ron all he wants. Right, apologists?


Pretty much. If the cognitive dissonance work on him then the message gets through.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

hey beck! $#@! YOU!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> It's $#@!ing amazing how these Beck apologists contort and skew and prevaricate. Just $#@!ing amazing.


I have to use a dictionary from time to time with several of you guys' posts, you, bolil, osan, etc...where do you guys get these words?


*pre·var·i·cate*
  [pri-var-i-keyt]

verb (used without object), pre·var·i·cat·ed, pre·var·i·cat·ing.  
to speak falsely or misleadingly; deliberately misstate or create an incorrect impression; *lie.* 

Oh, and




> hey beck! $#@! YOU!

----------


## Carson

Hmmmm.

He did get us to talk about him or them or whatever. Are we riding coattails?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Hmmmm.
> 
> He did get us to talk about him or them or whatever. Are we riding coattails?


An evening with Beck (on the mind)?

----------


## Carson

> I have to use a dictionary from time to time with several of you guys' posts, you, bolil, osan, etc...where do you guys get these words?
> 
> 
> *pre·var·i·cate*
>   [pri-var-i-keyt]
> 
> verb (used without object), pre·var·i·cat·ed, pre·var·i·cat·ing.  
> to speak falsely or misleadingly; deliberately misstate or create an incorrect impression; *lie.* 
> 
> Oh, and



Wow! No kidding. 

I'd be reaching for a laxative before I ever thought of a dictionary trying to pass that one.

----------


## Carson

> An evening with Beck (on the mind)?



Seems he sucked us right in.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> As long as he keeps promoting Rand he can mock Ron all he wants. Right, apologists?


Kathy, what are you doing?  

The important thing is the message.  Remember?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Kathy, what are you doing?  
> 
> The important thing is the message.  Remember?


Yeah, the message is important, but I will always have Ron's back.  Don't expect me to be happy when Beck smears him.  You certainly react differently when someone who reveres Ron criticizes Rand.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

if i have to esplane it, you wouldnt understand. lol! 


> I have to use a dictionary from time to time with several of you guys' posts, you, bolil, osan, etc...where do you guys get these words?
> 
> 
> *pre·var·i·cate*
>   [pri-var-i-keyt]
> 
> verb (used without object), pre·var·i·cat·ed, pre·var·i·cat·ing.  
> to speak falsely or misleadingly; deliberately misstate or create an incorrect impression; *lie.* 
> 
> Oh, and

----------


## kathy88

> Kathy, what are you doing?  
> 
> The important thing is the message.  Remember?


Defending Ron. Something a lot of people aroun here stopped doing a long time ago. I might ask you why you're calling out Judge Nap as spreading bull$#@! in a thread title as well...

----------


## green73

> Defending Ron. Something a lot of people aroun here stopped doing a long time ago. I might ask you why you're calling out Judge Nap as spreading bull$#@! in a thread title as well...


No kidding. Has anyone else noticed that the most rabid Rand people are also the least apt to defend Ron now or even contribute to his threads? 

$#@! end the fed. $#@! bringing the troops home. $#@! the whole radical message that made this movement happen. It's no longer about the message. It's about finagling enough dumb boobs in the Republican party to vote for a candidate in 2016 (2016!!!) that has half of Ron's genes and somewhat says good things (without any of the radical thunderbolts that led to this movement). 

And does anybody really believe the establishment is going to allow him to be prez anyway??? Let's say the Hillary-loving media aren't completely horrible to him; do you trust the voting system? Seriously? 

In 2017 there is going to be a serious hangover. And will we even remember the echoes of "End the Fed!"?

----------


## jjdoyle

> Kathy, what are you doing?  
> 
> The important thing is the message.  Remember?


I don't think the message is important at all now to some, because if it was why would someone be charging for the message? I think Ron and Rand know it's too little too late, and unfortunately...they are just making a dime while the ship goes down before they hop onto the rescue boats/helicopter.

The last message I heard is that Mitch McConnell deserves my vote. Mitt Romney was a swell guy, and deserving of my support and vote. Oh, and if I run out of a gas station with a gun for whatever reason (could be chasing the burglar that actually just robbed the store) a drone flying overhead should blow the crap out of me and anybody else around. No need for a trial by jury, or any of that other waste of time stuff...just as long as I'm acting like a touch guy to the neocons, right?

If this was about the message, I doubt Ron Paul 2012 would have wasted money attacking Rick Santorum to help Mitt Romney win that nomination so Rand could get his RNC speech that none of your above average, average, and below average Republicans even remember.

But hey, some people can defend anything these days I guess...especially when they are wasting other people's money.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Pretty much. If the cognitive dissonance work on him then the message gets through.


Not really.

The problem with people like Beck and Palin are that they SAY what the masses want to hear.  They SAY the right things so people agree with them.  So when they go on to endorse another candidate or bash the one candidate that actually matches up with their own rhetoric - the sheeple eat it up.

Newt Gingrich FFS?  Santorum??  Really?

----------


## Carson

Earlier I posted, "It seems he sucked us right in."

Maybe I should retract that statement. I went to the Blaze article and don't see any mention of putting anyone to sleep. I do see the phrase, "Watch an unremarkable snippet of the interview here." Which is pretty good news for me. I didn't know you could watch snippet's of the video's. In fact to whole thing seems worth it for the shout out even if it does give the video snippet a jab. 

As for the, *Part 1: Exclusive Interview with WikiLeaks Founder Julian Assange*, it seemed pretty good to me. It touches on world domination at points. As for someone finding the video "unremarkable" I found myself sort of wondering where the writers head is at.

I kind of wish I could go back over a transcript of the video. At 14:45 Julian gets into some rules about a military base that went over my head. Oh OH OH.

I played it again! It was talking about another instance of the head cheeses pretending to protect a fish, or a case of crabs or something, when they are really trying to drive people out of their homeland. You know like the people don't have any right to be a specie of their own. Anyway it was just a tool to rip off not only their naturality but their land or resources.



Anyway it's cool to see you can check out snippets if you can. I'm logged in so I can's see if it works on all of the others now. If it does that should be a good thing.

Here is a link to part two if your still awake;

http://www.ronpaulchannel.com/video/...ulian-assange/

or maybe a snippet?

----------


## Carson

Part 3;

http://www.ronpaulchannel.com/video/...ulian-assange/

Julian Assange mentions the WikiLeaks Party in Australia! 

New to me but it sounds like a New First Party!

----------


## Carson

*Julian* talks about the inequality in power in #3.

I'm convinced that comes from some being able to fire up the fake money presses and printing up what ever it takes to dictate their will. That's the commonality that reaches to the very root.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Defending Ron. Something a lot of people aroun here stopped doing a long time ago. I might ask you why you're calling out Judge Nap as spreading bull$#@! in a thread title as well...


+rep, Kathy.

There is no message anymore.  There's a milquetoast "conservative" to whom all of us who came to Ron because of _principle_ are now supposed to pledge allegiance based on nothing more than a wink and a nod.

Reagan's second term... if you're *lucky*.  I'd rather fall on my sword, thankyouverymuch.

----------


## jbauer

Ron's not that great of an interviewer. I saw it and it was interesting but it certainly wasn't groundbreaking.  The only reason the blogger did it is he could get a rise out y'all  it worked. He got the Internet hits and a bunch of talking.  As far as its relavance.  More people probably read the blog then saw the interview.

----------


## S.Shorland

Beck is an opportunist with unpleasant friends

----------


## AuH20

Well, whadda you know? They're out to get him! LOL

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...what-happened/

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Well, whadda you know? They're out to get him! LOL
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...what-happened/


Why is this posted in this thread rather than the one about the MSNBC interview?

----------


## Athan

And there is the Beckstab, again, like if anyone didn't expect it already.

----------

